# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Ejecutivo designa a Superintendente Nacional de Administración Tributaria

## Bruno Cillóniz

El Poder Ejecutivo designó hoy a Manuel Fernando Jorge Carlos Velarde Dellepiane como Superintendente Nacional de Administración Tributaria.  
Dicho nombramiento fue oficializado mediante una resolución suprema publicada en la separata de Normas Legales del Diario Oficial El Peruano. 
En el mismo dispositivo se da por concluido el encargo de funciones de Superintendente Nacional de Administración Tributaria efectuado a Carlos Esteban Posada Ugaz, dándosele las gracias por los servicios prestados. 
La norma lleva la rúbrica del presidente de la República, Alan García y el ministro de Economía y Finanzas, Luis Carranza.     *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (05/02/09)*Temas similares: La fiscalizacion tributaria Minag designa a Manuel Bedregal como nuevo presidente de Agrobanco Minag designa a Manuel Bedregal como nuevo presidente de Agrobanco En Lambayeque sentencian a empresario arrocero por defraudación tributaria Autoridad Nacional del Agua designa a administradores locales del recurso hídrico

----------

